# oothaca vs. pesticides



## lionsden112002 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello forum,

Can a mantis oothaca survive a fogging from an aerosol room fogger? All insects where moved out of the room but I had the first oothaca in a "cricket"keeper plastic container on my dresser. The cricket keepr had holes on the lid. I had to fog the house because we are overrun with wolf spiders and some other realy little spider.

Ken


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't know, but I bet it would survive better than an insect already hatched. Was it with the pesticide for a long time?


----------



## asdsdf (Oct 10, 2007)

It depends, I think. I don't think ootheca's need to breathe(the nymphs inside), since some people put their ooths inside plastic bags. The gas kills by breathing it in right? Sorry, but can't really help. GL.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 10, 2007)

Try it and see, you might come up with a two headed mantis! Wouldn't that be cool! Wonder which head would you have to feed, What if it ate itself? Ok I go to far :lol: Don't throw it out, you won't know till you try to hatch it!


----------



## bubforever (Oct 10, 2007)

I guess it would all depend on the duration it was exposed to the pesticides. I would say you should keep it and see if it hatches and like hibiscusmile said maybe you'll get some cool genetically altered mantids.


----------



## lionsden112002 (Oct 11, 2007)

bubforever said:


> I guess it would all depend on the duration it was exposed to the pesticides. I would say you should keep it and see if it hatches and like hibiscusmile said maybe you'll get some cool genetically altered mantids.


budforever

what sort of bat is that in your avatar. I sit and watch that and wonder what in the world? Is it a deliberate throw....

Ken


----------



## bubforever (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes it is... its from the kenny rodgers [email protected]$$. One of the funniest videos i've seen.


----------

